# Best NBA Draft Year



## BootyKing (Apr 7, 2005)

*What do you believe was the best draft year ever?*

I say 1996

1. Allen Iverson Georgetown Philadelphia
2. Marcus Camby Massachusetts Toronto
3. Shareef Abdur-Rahim California Vancouver
4. Stephon Marbury Georgia Tech Milwaukee (*)
5. Ray Allen Connecticut Minnesota (*)
6. Antoine Walker Kentucky Boston
7. Lorenzen Wright Memphis LA Clippers
8. Kerry Kittles Villanova New Jersey
9. Samaki Walker Louisville Dallas
10. Erick Dampier Mississippi State Indiana
11. Todd Fuller North Carolina State Golden State
12. Vitaly Potapenko Wright State Cleveland
13. Kobe Bryant Lower Merion (PA) HS Charlotte
14. Predrag Stojakovic PAOK Greece Sacramento
15. Steve Nash Santa Clara Phoenix
16. Tony Delk Kentucky Charlotte
17. Jermaine O'Neal Eau Claire (SC) HS Portland
18. John Wallace Syracuse New York
19. Walter McCarty Kentucky New York
20. Zydrunas Ilgauskas Lithuania Cleveland
21. Dontae' Jones Mississippi State New York
22. Roy Rogers Alabama Vancouver
23. Efthimis Rentzias PAOK Greece Denver
24. Derek Fisher Arkansas-Little Rock LA Lakers
25. Martin Muursepp Kalev Tallin (Estonia) Utah (*)
26. Jerome Williams Georgetown Detroit
27. Brian Evans Indiana Orlando
28. Priest Lauderdale Central St/Greece Atlanta
29. Travis Knight Connecticut Chicago

Let us know what you think. 

BK


----------



## Vermillion (Mar 23, 2004)

My draft year pick as well.


----------



## STUCKEY! (Aug 31, 2005)

BootyKing said:


> *What do you believe was the best draft year ever?*
> 
> I say 1996
> 
> ...


Two MVPS!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Kneejoh (Dec 21, 2004)

I say 96 but in a couple more years there will be an argument for 2003'.


----------



## kflo (Jun 28, 2002)

1984 DRAFT
*Choice awarded to Cleveland to replace draft choices traded by
previous ownership


First Round
*1 Hous Akeem Olajuwon Houston*
2 Port Sam Bowie Kentucky
*3 Chi Michael Jordan North Carolina*
4 Dall Sam Perkins North Carolina
*5 Phil Charles Barkley Auburn*
6 Wash Mel Turpin Kentucky
7 SA Alvin Robertson Arkansas
8 LAC Lancaster Gordon Louisville
9 KC Otis Thorpe Providence
10 Phil Leon Wood Cal State-Fullerton
11 Atl Kevin Willis Michigan State
12*Clev Tim McCormick Michigan
13 Phoe Jay Humphries Colorado
14 LAC Michael Cage San Diego State
15 Dall Terence Stansbury Temple
*16 Utah John Stockton Gonzaga*
17 NJ Jeff Turner Vanderbilt
18 Ind Vern Fleming Georgia
19 Port Bernard Thompson Fresno State
20 Det Tony Campbell Ohio State
21 Mil Kenny Fields UCLA
22 Phil Tom Sewell Lamar
23 LAL Earl Jones District of Columbia
24 Bos Michael Young Houston


----------



## nanokooshball (Jan 22, 2005)

2003 could be the best ever

also what about 1992?
Shaq AND alonzo comin outta that draft

EDIT: scratch 1992... shaq and alonzo were the only 2 good players in that draft... and ugh... Oliver Miller was in that draft...


----------



## GoDWade (Jul 25, 2005)

1984

MJ > all

end of the thread


----------



## Diophantos (Nov 4, 2004)

96 had 2 MVP's plus another superstar in Kobe, and a bunch of all-stars such as Jermaine, Allen, Peja, Marbury, Shareef, Toine, Z. Also some solid role players in Fisher, Camby, Dampier, Kittles. I'd forgotten how good that draft was.

84, as kflo said, definitely has a case. 3 MVPs (7 total MVP trophies among them, 8 finals MVP trophies) plus the all-time steal/assist leader. Not as deep in terms of all-star talent as 96 though. Alvin Robertson was a very good all-star, then you've got some borderline all-stars in Willis and Thorpe. Not as many memorable players in this one. In terms of talent at the top though, it's hard to beat 84.

2000 might be the worst draft ever though. A few very borderline all-stars in Martin, Magloire, and Redd (2nd round) and a host of guys who haven't lived up to their supposed potential in 5 years (Swift, Fizer, Miles, Dermarr (not really his fault), Dooling, Mihm, etc.).


----------



## HallOfFamer (May 26, 2003)

1984 and 1996 are obviously the top two.

But I do think 2003 was very solid, we'll just have to wait a couple more season to see how everyone pans out.


----------



## WhoDaBest23 (Apr 16, 2003)

I never knew Stojakovic was drafted in 96. Anyways I think it's without a doubt 84. I mean having the player who revolutionized the game in Jordan alone... not to mention Stockton, Olajuwon, Barkley. They don't have the depth as 96, but the top 4 in their class alone puts them above 96 IMO.


----------



## HallOfFamer (May 26, 2003)

WhoDaBest23 said:


> I never knew Stojakovic was drafted in 96. Anyways I think it's without a doubt 84. I mean having the player who revolutionized the game in Jordan alone... not to mention Stockton, Olajuwon, Barkley. They don't have the depth as 96, but the top 4 in their class alone puts them above 96 IMO.



Also, those 4 you mentioned are all arguably the top players at their position.

You can make a case for Stockton, Barkley, and Hakeem all being the best at their position. While Jordan is regarded as the best SG of all time.


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

Obviously 1984 and 1996, it's pretty obvious at this point. Maybe 2003 someday. 



GoDWade said:


> 1984
> 
> MJ > all
> 
> end of the thread


No.


----------



## KiNgJaMeZ (Jun 6, 2005)

I say 2003, because of LBJ, Dwade, Hinrich, Bosh, Melo, Ford...Plus a bunch of very good role players: Mo Williams, Perkins, Josh Howard. Ridnour, Marcus Banks, Collision, Sweetney, Pietrus, Kaman, Bonner, Korver and Zaza Pachulia.

All those players have potential to be great..some of them are already great..1 or 2 allstars...This has gotta be the best draft ever..


----------



## kamego (Dec 29, 2003)

KiNgJaMeZ said:


> I say 2003, because of LBJ, Dwade, Hinrich, Bosh, Melo, Ford...Plus a bunch of very good role players: Mo Williams, Perkins, Josh Howard. Ridnour, Marcus Banks, Collision, Sweetney, Pietrus, Kaman, Bonner, Korver and Zaza Pachulia.
> 
> All those players have potential to be great..some of them are already great..1 or 2 allstars...This has gotta be the best draft ever..


If your going to talk about potential and 2003 draft atleast put Darko on the list lol. It doesn't matter though, the 84 draft wins this hands down. Otis Thrope is my man. He is the only reason Darko is now in detroit lol (the great trade of OT for a first rounder)


----------



## Stockalone (Oct 6, 2005)

Yeah Darko was forgotten, but I say 96 was the best draft ever.


----------



## Nimreitz (May 13, 2003)

1984 is by far the greatest with 4 Hall of Famers.

In terms of All Stars, I would like to add 1999 which had a fantastic lottery and some solid foreigners later on.

1 Elton Brand 6-8 260 PF Duke So.	
2 Steve Francis 6-3 194 SG Maryland Jr. 
3 Baron Davis 6-2 190 PG UCLA So.	
4 Lamar Odom 6-10 220 SF Rhode Island Fr.	
5 Jonathan Bender 6-11 210 SG Picayune (MS) H.S	
6 Wally Szczerbiak 6-8 243 SF Miami OH Sr. 
7 Richard Hamilton 6-6 185 SF Connecticutt Jr. 
8 Andre Miller 6-2 204 PG Utah Sr.	
9 Shawn Marion 6-7 210 SF UNLV Jr.	
10 Jason Terry 6-2 172 PG Arizona Sr. 
11 Trajan Langdon 6-3 195 SG Duke Sr.	
12 Alek Redojevic 7-3 245 C Barton Co. JC (Kan.) So.	
13 Corey Maggette 6-6 220 SG Duke Fr.	
14 William Avery 6-2 185 PG Duke So. 
15 Frederick Weis 7-1 240 C France 
16 Ron Artest 6-7 233 SF St. Johns So.	
17 Cal Bowdler 6-10 253 PF Old Dominion Sr.	
18 James Posey 6-8 210 SF Xavier Sr. 
19 Quincy Lewis 6-7 215 SF Minnesota Sr.	
20 Dion Glover 6-5 235 SG Georgia Tech Fr.	
21 Jeff Foster PF 6-10 260 SW Texas St.Sr.	
22 Kenny Thomas 6-8 255 PF New Mexico Sr.	
23 Devean George 6-7 225 SF Augsburg College (MN) Sr.	
24 Andrei Kirilenko 6-9 205 SF Russia 1981	
25 Tim James 6-7 221 SF Miami Sr.	
26 Vonteego Cummings 6-5 190 PG Pittsburgh Sr. 
27 Jumaine Jones 6-8 210 SF Georgia So.	
28 Scott Padgett 6-9 240 PF Kentucky Sr. 
29 Leon Smith 6-10 237 PF Martin Luther King High

Second Round: Ginobili

I mean, come on! Brand, Franchise, Baron, Odom, Rip, Matrix, Maggette, Artest, AK-47, and Ginobili. Then you also have a couple decent guys in Terry and Wally. Plus it probably has the most HORRENDOUS busts in recent history. I mean, do you realize the T-Wolves took Wally over Rip, Marion, Maggette, and Artest?!!?


----------



## BenDengGo (Feb 1, 2004)




----------



## KG4MVP2 (Jul 28, 2003)

2003 no doubt


----------



## mjm1 (Aug 22, 2005)

2003 - not the deepest draft, but at least 4 out of the first 5 overall picks are going to be, if not already, superstars.

1. LeBron James 
2. Darko Milicic (jury still out, could get better with actual playing time now)
3. Carmelo Anthony
4. Chris Bosh
5. Dwayne Wade


----------



## mjm1 (Aug 22, 2005)

BenDengGo said:


>


where is a.i.?????


----------



## Auggie (Mar 7, 2004)

'96 was awesome, but class of 2003 is the best in recent years


----------



## The_Notic (Nov 10, 2005)

I can't beleive no1 has mentioned '98... Maybe not the best, but has a lot of all stars/stars.. Deep as hell

2. Mike Bibby
4. Antawn Jamison
5. Vince Carter
7. Jason Williams
8. Larry Hughes
9. Dirk Nowitzki
10. Paul Pierce
11. Bonzi
21. Ricky Davis
25. Al Harrington
29. Nazr Mohammed
32. Rashard Lewis
39. Rafer Alston
41. Cuttino Mobley 
55. Ryan Bowen (Nowitzki Stopper :biggrin: )


----------



## DavidBlunkett (Nov 1, 2005)

i can`t believe the amount of people going on about 84,03 etc,if you think there will EVER be a draft as strong as 96 again then you are sadly mistaken

the schick rookie game in 96 was unbelievably deep and is my fav ball game ever


----------



## AIFan (Oct 23, 2005)

As a whole, 96-97


----------



## ralaw (Feb 24, 2005)

BenDengGo said:


>


What's funny is none of them except for Kobe are still with the team that drafted them.


----------



## zagsfan20 (Dec 24, 2004)

ralaw said:


> What's funny is none of them except for Kobe are still with the team that drafted them.


Kobe was drafted by Charlotte...


----------



## SkywalkerAC (Sep 20, 2002)

2003. Amazing talent at the top and quite deep. Now that Darko and TJ are coming on, it figures to be the best all time.


----------



## DavidBlunkett (Nov 1, 2005)

SkywalkerAC said:


> 2003. Amazing talent at the top and quite deep. Now that Darko and TJ are coming on, it figures to be the best all time.


yeah, only another 6 or 7 franchise players and it might be slightly close to being 2nd best
96 draft was a freak of nature and no draft will ever come close


----------



## NetIncome (Jan 24, 2004)

SkywalkerAC said:


> 2003. Amazing talent at the top and quite deep. Now that Darko and TJ are coming on, it figures to be the best all time.


Darko is coming on?


----------



## DavidBlunkett (Nov 1, 2005)

http://www.sportsstats.com/jazzyj/greats/96/

READ AND WEEP


----------

